# Arizona Furry con 2010, need some infomation.



## Nox (Jul 27, 2009)

_*Thank you for your time in Reading this thread.*_​ 

_A few friends of mine have been hearing a stirring rumor that in 2010 there was going to be a Furry convention in Arizona. I've looked and looked for any information, but I have yet to find anything on it. I was hoping anyone on the forums here could help me out? _​ 

_*Thank you SO much for your time.*_​


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 27, 2009)

This was posted earlier
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Phoenix_Furness
http://phxfur.com/


----------

